# Rant: Useless advice and poor service at TD



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

I do 99.9% of my banking online. I use PC Financial for all my personal banking, I have a MF/RRSP account with TD and run a non-profit account that I administer through TD as well. 

MY RRSP account right now is largely in a daily interest account earning next to nothing (I recently moved most of the money out of MFs since I was anticipating a possible Home Buyers Plan withdrawal and wanted something 100% risk free.) with a few e-series funds, and some GICs still. 

I called Easyline because I couldn’t figure out how to move money from the RSP to the MF account online. (Is it possible? ) 
Problem 1: The guy on the phone speaks English poorly enough that I had trouble understanding him.
Problem 2: I had to go through the “investor profile” update with him, which I think they have to do so I don’t mind, but it is still a waste of time. My answers confused him so I changed one just to get it over with. Based on my “conservative profile” and short time frame he tells me I am dramatically overweight in equities. I should have like 70% fixed income and 30% equities based on the profile. I told him that in actual fact I had less than 13% of my investments in equities (MFs)… which was part of why I was calling him. “Oh, well we only look at this single account.” Sigh. Really? I don’t expect you to know that I have investments with other banks but when I have to explain to you why your advice is dead wrong even just looking at my TD accounts (which he was looking at) that does not make me happy.

I was frustrated enough that I gave up on the other half of my transactions and opted to go into the bank in person.

I went to the business teller to make one of my 1-3 annual deposits for the non-profit account. I had not properly “batched” the files according the teller, who could barely speak English enough to explain that to me. (Admittedly I could have filled out the forms better, I have not done it often). I explained that I am not a business and no one told me how to do that. I also interpreted this as her not knowing how to do it properly when the client didn’t do half her job for her. She then proceeded to talk to her boss in another language in front of me while I waited … am I wrong to find this extremely rude? She probably should have just sent me back to do the forms properly, but next time I will just use the ATM.

Went to the welcome desk… where the guy manning the desk books me an appointment in broken English… The appointment the next day is with him. I considered cancelling it but went anyways. I wanted a very short term GIC which they don’t actually sell (my fault for misunderstanding the GIC vs. Term Deposit options posted online) but he kept trying to sell me MFs that were not suitable and I had to explain to him why they weren’t suitable. I bailed at that point deciding that it was worth paying a transfer fee to get the money the hell out of there. 

Am I over reacting? Is it too much to expect that bank staff be fluent enough in English to be easily understood? That the investment staff have some clue what they are talking about? I realize this can come off as xenophobic, but that’s really not it. I don’t care where people are from or what they look like if they can communicate with me clearly, and do their job competently. I don’t think that’s too much to ask. I have dealt with one or two great people there but most of them (like 6 out of 10 people I dealt with, and 3 / 4 of the investment people) are horrifyingly bad. My MFs will stay there for now, but any investments that I can’t do myself online won’t be going to TD anymore. 

The guy I spoke to on the phone for PC was easily understood, and answered my detailed questions intelligently. I felt much better after.

Anyways, if you read this far thanks for letting me vent


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Realist: I don't do any banking in person, so I can't really comment on the service people get from customer service reps. I will tell you, though, based on my experience training bank CSRs - they are poorly trained and relatively poorly paid, these are junior positions, and people who do well as CSRs are moved up the system quickly. I do not expect "good" service from front-line CSRs and I'm a little familiar with the kinds of issues they have to deal with, and I don't envy them their job. 

As for the comments about your total portfolio allocation - the CSR was doing the job he's required to do by bank procedure and securities regulations w/r/t your account allocation. He doesn't have insight into your other accounts and he isn't "allowed" to take those accounts into account (heh) when advising you about your allocations. 

To answer your specific questions - I'm not really sure what you are asking with your first question. Are you asking whether you can move money out of an RRSP to a non-reg investment account? The answer is yes, but you would be effecting an RRSP withdrawal, which involves considerably more paperwork than a straight account transfer and I'm not sure you can do that online (I think not). 

As for the non-profit transactions - I used to be the treasurer for a Girl Guide unit when I was the leader, and I found the counter service I got [note: NOT AT TD] pretty crappy. I was often trying to deposit many, many piles of change and small bills (from cookie sales!) and it was a hassle for the teller and a hassle for me. One time, I had rolled all the coins (so many coins) and she wanted me to re-roll them as she had no way of verifying the amounts. I said, "be my guest if you want to re-roll these, I am not going to do it."

The short version of my response is that you are expecting a level of service and awareness you are unlikely to get (consistently) from front-desk and call-centre staff. If you want "better" service you are either going to have to DIY (i.e., figure out what you want to do online by persisting through uncertainty) or move into a full-service brokerage, where you will pay (large) for "better" service.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

oh dear. The language signature gives her away. This is a well-known TD troll.

what a pity she has managed to find cmf forum.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

That investor profile thing is an industry standard that the mutual fund companies have come up with.
They will all make you go through that once a year at least.
The best way to keep them from interfereing with your investment decisions is to answer all the questions with the highest risk answers as possible.

The people that man the phones for the TD Investments e-funds branch aren't suposed to do much, mainly things like cancelling a mistaken order or putting in an order for you on the rare occasion that your computer breaks down or something. The low MER is the trade-off you get for taking care of it all yourself online.

I think you need somebody at the branch though to fill out a form to transfer from your daily interest account RSP to your MF RSP.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> oh dear. The language signature gives her away. This is a well-known TD troll.


Humble, can you support your statement with evidence? Has he/she posted similar stories in this forum before or in other forums?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Totally xenophobic.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

> Totally xenophobic.


How so? If you're in customer service and your customer speaks english, then you better speak english. This isn't Germany or Russia or Iceland.

_Might have misinterpreted internet sarcasm..._


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Every paragraph begins with a complaint about language, broken English, which does not mean the employees were not capable of communicating, only that they may have been some pauses during the delivery.

After the language issue is presented, the OP then goes on to describe what the real problems, none have anything to do with language nor fluency of the service reps. In fact, they are universal (in my experience) issues one will encounter when dealing with front-line staff whom are paid very low wages - and I've experience these issues at all banks I deal with.

If the language barrier was presented as a single additional complaint, I would see much more tolerance. If every complaint begins with - 'damn rep didn't speak english', oh, and I filled out my forms wrong and it took a while to figure it out - then I see this as a very prejudicial view.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope , have. I problem. Your branch is probably located in an ethnically concentrated area like Quebec. In which case English is the minority and I expect the bank to invest less in a secondary language to save cost.


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't comment on the rest of the issues but as to the "investor profile", just open a TD Waterhouse account and link it to your TD access card. 

Being a self-directed investment account, they should never ask you for an "investor profile" in relation to a TD Waterhouse account. (please, someone correct me if I'm wrong on that)


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have to update our profile question once a year with TD and I have had many purchases turned down via online if it does not mean my portfolio questionnaire.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

With regards to useless advice, it's a fair point, though I wouldn't say that's a TD issue so much as an industry-wide issue. I'm pretty sure every bank would do the same, as it's in their own financial interest to do so.

With regards to the customer service, that hasn't been my experience with TD. We've visited 3 or 4 different branches multiple times for various things over the past year, and they've always been pretty pleasant to deal with. Sure, they're trying to sell some crap, but the level of service was very good each time. Only once was I not happy with the way we were treated, and that person spoke perfect English.

As for the language thing, I don't know what to tell you. In my own experience, the tellers/mutual funds salespeople have been easy to communicate with. Most of them are actually extremely young and look like they would be more comfortable clubbing than dealing with personal finances, but that's a different thing altogether. I've called TD several times as well over the years without any issues.

Maybe I've been lucky. But considering the branches near me offer assistance in at least 4 different languages, I don't think it is just luck. 

Of course I'm also a big believer that miscommunication isn't just about one person. A language issue doesn't help the situation, I agree, but a person's attitude (especially impatience) can be just as detrimental to communication. I have no clue what some people are talking about even if they speak English perfectly fine. From reading the OP's post, I sense that as a contributing factor as well. I'm not saying it's the sole source of it, but it probably happens a lot to the OP and they will never see how they exacerbate the situation.

The clearest example is the bit about not filling out the deposit slip correctly. The OP gets extremely defensive, claiming they are not in business and no one ever told them how to do it, then takes it a step further by questioning their competency since they can't read the OP's mind after the paperwork isn't done properly. 

I also love how the OP tries to buy a product that isn't even for sale after reading an English website (no broken English excuse here!), yet complains about everyone else not being fluent in English...ummm... :hopelessness:

As for the foreign language discussion, some do see it as rude. Personally, I'd rather have the teller be TOTALLY CLEAR about what they are doing with my account, even if it requires a quick discussion in a different language. But I do understand why people feel that way.

Bottom line is communication is a two-way street, and how you act also influences how others respond. A language issue doesn't have to be a language barrier. Patience and a good attitude will help resolve a lot (though not all) of these types of issues.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

most persons living in quebec are used to a cacophony of accents. I'm always happy with these. It would not occur to me to be indignant if a bank teller were to speak to her manager about my case in a language i couldn't understand. They would both, presumably, be behind the counter, in what i'd consider to be "their" space, that is, space where i would automatically not be included since i would be standing on the other side of a noticeably wide, high counter that was designed to be both a barrier & a protection for the tellers.

the other thought i have is that it is my belief that all the big banks, most certainly including the TD, train all their personnel to be polite & careful with all the customers. There can sometimes be one encounter or one individual where feathers are ruffled, but it's difficult to imagine an entire series of such incidents.

in addition, the TD bank is especially careful, in quebec, to maintain a flawlessly bilingual staff. I'm sure about that.

let's not get into the antiquated canadian language issue. There are francophone members here in cmf forum, i'm sure, who post with goodwill & cheer & who never ask for any kind of special recognition. We're lucky to have them.

i am sorry the poster had a hard time & i hope she feels better.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

You are very observant, humble.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

You would not believe the rep i have at my TD branch, he is the most incompetent i ever deal with.

But i am quite happy with TD anyway, they waived pretty much all my fees, they cash my big cheques right away and give me free gift cards.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been a fan of TD for many years but recently I've been extremely disappointed with their Small Business Phone Service. The wait times are just really awful. 

Twice per month I call and transfer from my business to personal account (my pay) the wait times have been over 30 minutes. A month ago I was doing this while driving between sites I manage. I got from one site to the other still on hold. I sat and sat waiting for the call to go through. Finally I decided to go to the branch. I got to the branch still listening to elevator music. I showed the teller that I had been on hold for over an hour at this point. I did the transaction at the branch and the hung up. 

last time it was 47 minutes to get someone on the phone.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rachelle
Get your small business account linked to your Bank card.I log in and transfer my pay from biz to personal acct all the time.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

marina628 said:


> Rachelle
> Get your small business account linked to your Bank card.I log in and transfer my pay from biz to personal acct all the time.


+1


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

+2 - I've never had a problem with Easyline transfers between accounts!


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

The investor's profile is irritating, and I get that they are required to do it so I don't really mind, But if they are using it wrong and giving bad advice then what's the point? I know enough to be able to analyze the advice and assess it. How many less informed people are they steering wrong?

Was my impatience a factor? Absolutely. I started out very patient, and became increasingly impatient after dealing with them so I'd say the fault there is mutual.

In terms of the deposit slips, I filled them out the same way I have previously with one small change/mistake. It doesn't bother me that she said I did it wrong. It was more that she could not properly explain to me why it was wrong or how to ensure it was right in the future, and that the key issue seemed to be that it was more work for her. Language became an issue, but my impression was that she could not have adequately explained it had she been a native english speaker.

My confusion of the terms available for GICs vs Term Deposits was again my error, and my real frustration was that TD does not offer a competitive product that is suitable for my short term needs. The difficulty communicating mainly served to compound that fact. Ultimately, my friend pointed out that the real reason I was mad was the lack of competence and that the language issue was just an aggravating factor.

So bottom line - I apparently need to lower my expectations. That is a little bit sad to me but apparently realistic.

Thanks for indulging me, and thanks for those who have offered pertinent commentary.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The investor profile is easy to manoeuvre around.
Just answer the questions in a manner that ends up classifying you as a skilled investor with high risk tolerance.

The investor profile exists to protect the bank/institution from liability in case you crash and burn your portfolio.
If you know what you are doing, then it's fine.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> The investor profile exists to protect the bank/institution from liability in case you crash and burn your portfolio.


This is my understanding as to why they do it, but has this ever been tested? I really couldn't see a financial institution be liable unless fraud was involved, but is anyone aware of a plain old Jack/Jill individual investor whom has either tried to hold MF peddlers responsible for losses, or who has even tried to sue when their was no fraud.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Happens very frequently. You don't hear about it, because there's no real public angle, but if you work in the industry you know people whose entire jobs it is to either (1) try to prevent these complaints (which infrequently escalate to legal action) or (2) deal with the complaints that come in. 

One common scenario is when an account changes hands for some reason. "Why was mom all in high-risk funds?" "Why didn't you have mom in some funds that would actually make some money?" "Why isn't mom in [name a specific sector] -- everyone knows that's where the real gains have been made over the past decade - mom's account should be MUCH bigger!" etc. 

(Those examples all sound like estate examples - but it happens when there's a marriage breakdown or when something happens with an advisor, i.e., they leave for another company but their account stays. There are lots of reasons why an advisor would be involved in this kind of conversation.)

Part of the issue is one of risk capacity vs risk tolerance. Maybe an investor "can" take much more risk than they are comfortable taking. Maybe an investor is exposed to much more risk than they really should be taking on. In those cases the investor's risk tolerance and their risk capacity are at odds.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Do the lawsuits ever end in the favor of the investor?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Do the lawsuits ever end in the favor of the investor?


I'm not sure for banks but I've heard of at least one suit against a broker that was churning the account and tried a defense of "the family told me to". The settlement was for around $2 million.


The problem a lot of the time is when there aren't assets left for a payout.


Cheers


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Churn is something different than suitability. The reason that you don't hear about these kinds of actions (although, as I said, they are common) is that brokerages require your signature on the KYC [Know Your Client] form - the investor profile we are talking about here. And then they will only approve trades that hew to the investor profile you created and signed off on. Your signature removes a lot of risk to the brokerage.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Churn is something different than suitability.
> 
> The reason that you don't hear about these kinds of actions (although, as I said, they are common) is that brokerages require your signature on the KYC [Know Your Client] form - the investor profile we are talking about here.
> 
> And then they will only approve trades that hew to the investor profile you created and signed off on. Your signature removes a lot of risk to the brokerage.


Yes, churning on it's own can be different. 
For the case I'm thinking of involved both suitability and churning were issues. 

The instructions were for a conservative portfolio where instead the broker used margin, bought speculative stocks and churned. Unfortunately, I'm not finding the article but did find this one, which went to the Supreme Court of Canada.
http://investorvoice.ca/PI/009.html


I have no doubt there are a lot of complaints that the KYC and similar forms cut down on the number of actions - *if* the broker follows through on what is approved or rejected.

I also suspect other reasons for not hearing anything is because people don't pursue the issue. Examples include where people don't have the determination and/or potential award to make a lawsuit worthwhile.


Cheers


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but where do these advisors fit in this discussion? 

http://business.financialpost.com/2012/04/27/bad-financial-advice-takes-a-staggering-toll/

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/business/finance/investors-remorse-150274495.html


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank FSM those couples ALL have indexed civil service pensions to keep 'em afloat in retirement. :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Slightly off topic, but where do these advisors fit in this discussion?
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2012/04/27/bad-financial-advice-takes-a-staggering-toll/
> 
> http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/business/finance/investors-remorse-150274495.html


Likely, they are a double-scourge!

Not only have they cost their clients a fortune, if they are a small shop, they may not have enough assets to get anything where a law suit is successful.

Yet another case for "only invest in what you understand and a risk management plan for".


Returning to topic:
Of all the banks I've dealt with, TD has provided the best service and most knowledge reps. It's true they've tried to sell other stuff but no where near as strongly as other banks.

Cheers


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Thank FSM those couples ALL have indexed civil service pensions to keep 'em afloat in retirement. :02.47-tranquillity:


I missed that part. I wonder if Harold was the "advisor" in both of these cases?


----------



## TDCanada (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Realist, this is Daley from TD Canada Trust. The experiences you’ve had with your RSP sound frustrating - we’d like learn more, see how we can help and pass your feedback on to the appropriate areas. Please send us an email at [email protected] (attn: Social Media) or send us a secure message through EasyWeb and we'll look into this. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Thanks


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

^ TDCanada, with all due respect the OP already attempted to communicate with customer service and their frustration lead to the creation of this thread. It would strike me as more sincere on your part if you would have provided a direct contact email address to a human being (ie. a manager) rather than a robotic/generic customer service account. The OP already tried dealing with your frontline people.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes Daley needs to get an email dialogue going that he can route to the appropriate parties.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Yes Daley needs to get an email dialogue going that he can route to the appropriate parties.


what an ewaste of etime ... for this i'm owning td shares ??


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We deal with CIBC. For banking, we have always been happy with them. Prior to retirement, I travelled frequently. CIBC has lots of ATM's. I have always advised my spouse to go to an ATM in a very public place-like a 7/11. CIBC seems to have them covered.

Investment advice is very different. I started to add up the MER fees on some accounts and and the money management fees on another account at CIBC. I found that I was getting very poor value for my money. I complained a number of times-to no avail. They did not seem to understand that I had several 'pots' of money in three institutions and intended to consolidate. I found a great fee for service investment advisor and after 18 months I can say that the level of service is far superior to what I had at the bank ( a CA with a tax specialty background vs a clerk at CIBC who only seemed interested on how much I would deposit).

Only after I pulled the plug did I get a call from a VP at CIBC (they probably have many of them in each region). I was very frank about my reasons for leaving and remarked that I had given them three warnings over the previous 18 months. It was too late. I have the distinct impression from folks at the branch that I was not the only 'Imperial" customer who walked. It was about value for money and good, sound, reliable advice. The bank just did not cut it for us. We have consolidated everything, pay less fees, and get far better advice, insight, and service. The conversations are on an entirely different level.

Be careful with the banks. I feel that they take advantage of the perception of trust and convenience and that many of their fees are hidden.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

CIBC Branch convinced my niece to get a 5 year loan to max her RRSP in 2007.Well we all know what happened in 2008 and in 2009 when she went to do her mortgage they rolled the loan into the mortgage as she owed more on loan than assets and the payment meant she did not qualify for the mortgage.She is the kind of person who asks for advise but never uses it , we told her not to borrow the rsp unless she could pay it off in a year or 2 and the situation made it almost impossible to buy any RSP since then.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

fraser said:


> [ ... ]
> Be careful with the banks. I feel that they take advantage of the perception of trust and convenience and that many of their fees are hidden.


Advantage .... or consumer apathy ... or lack of Financial knowledge .... whichever it is, as long as one treats them as one option of many and like a salesperson - it helps a lot.




marina628 said:


> CIBC Branch convinced my niece to get a 5 year loan to max her RRSP in 2007.Well we all know what happened in 2008 and in 2009 [ ... ]
> 
> She is the kind of person who asks for advise but never uses it , we told her not to borrow the rsp unless she could pay it off in a year or 2 and the situation made it almost impossible to buy any RSP since then.


Too bad she did not ask for and then ignore the advice from the bank ... :chuncky:


Cheers


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

the-royal-mail said:


> ^ TDCanada, with all due respect the OP already attempted to communicate with customer service and their frustration lead to the creation of this thread. It would strike me as more sincere on your part if you would have provided a direct contact email address to a human being (ie. a manager) rather than a robotic/generic customer service account. The OP already tried dealing with your frontline people.


Pretty much... I'm not sure what more I can add beyond what they have already read in my post. The problem is solved from my perspective - I am in the process of paying the $50 fee to move most of the money out of the account, and will manage the rest according to the service and investments available to me at TD.


----------



## Brenner (Jan 17, 2012)

I will only speak about the poor advice, I feel your pain and it is really frustrating. I think the big 5 banks gimp their online service on purpose so that when it comes to investments you have to speak to someone. Even if its just a TFSA HISA they seem to want to make you come in and speak to an advisor, not just a regular bank teller. I am pretty sure the banks want to confuse you and make it difficult for you to manage your investments so that they can sell you their Mutual Funds and justify their fees. They want investments to seem like a big scary world and that you need them. The sad thing is I am pretty sure these tactics work just fine on the general populace. Some people just aren't into finance, which is fine, but the banks prey on them. If you are a woman who doesn't appear to know much about finance, or maybe just a woman at all, look out it's full court press sales pressure. At least that is my observation from my dealings with banks compared to my wife's. I tend not to get angry with the individual bank employee, they are just doing their job and don't seem to enjoy it, but their advice has the potential to seriously screw up peoples lives or at least cost them significant money.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Brenner said:


> I will only speak about the poor advice, I feel your pain and it is really frustrating. I think the big 5 banks gimp their online service on purpose so that when it comes to investments you have to speak to someone. Even if its just a TFSA HISA they seem to want to make you come in and speak to an advisor, not just a regular bank teller. I am pretty sure the banks want to confuse you and make it difficult for you to manage your investments so that they can sell you their Mutual Funds and justify their fees. They want investments to seem like a big scary world and that you need them.
> 
> [ ... ]


I've dealt with phone in service for a broker and tellers/advisors for banks. In general, I've found the phone service to be better than the bank branch service.

Yes - they do want investments to be scary but in my experience, that's true for most financial institutions (i.e. insurance companies, some financial advisors, MF companies etc.). I suspect what has shortened the sales pitch in my case is that I've spent the time to learn basics, as well get a list of options before talking to whomever.

For example - years ago, my tenant and I weren't happy with the low interest rates for part of what was in our RRSPs. The difference in approach was that I did some research first and had a list of questions to ask where he went in with "what can you suggest". We both ended up with the same investment but his was capped at 10% return where mine was capped by the 2% admin costs so that I made 16% more than he did for similar risks.


Knowing the basics and the starting with a potential list makes it easier to re-direct the conversation (or walk away if necessary). 


Cheers


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Ugh. I just typed out an ENORMOUS complaint letter to the CEO of my credit union, after getting multiple small errors from counter service around setting up new accounts for my kids - and then having a service rep today turn to other customers, when she thought I was out of earshot (after I berated her, quite mildly, for giving me the run-around and not actually solving my problem), and say, "and THAT's what I have to deal with every frigging day." 

She should have held it until her break when she could safely rant to her fellow staff. Dissing me in front of other customers is highly inappropriate -- especially given the mildness of the rebuke I was doling out. I fully expect a response from the CEO.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

Sampson said:


> Every paragraph begins with a complaint about language, broken English, which does not mean the employees were not capable of communicating, only that they may have been some pauses during the delivery.
> 
> After the language issue is presented, the OP then goes on to describe what the real problems, none have anything to do with language nor fluency of the service reps. In fact, they are universal (in my experience) issues one will encounter when dealing with front-line staff whom are paid very low wages - and I've experience these issues at all banks I deal with.
> 
> If the language barrier was presented as a single additional complaint, I would see much more tolerance. If every complaint begins with - 'damn rep didn't speak english', oh, and I filled out my forms wrong and it took a while to figure it out - then I see this as a very prejudicial view.


This is what I got from it. 

Being a former TD Easyline employee, there are plenty of boarderline and full fledged racist customers - the first thing they say is "thank god I got someone who speaks english"


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> I fully expect a response from the CEO.


Yes be prepared for an apology and an offer for you to return to have a conversation with the branch manager.

BTW at TDW in November, I asked for 2 grandchildren to be added to my group RESP. The rep screwed up and asked for the wrong (incomplete) information from my 2 sons. So my 2500x2 deposits for them did not get the 40% grant from the government. I am getting ready to fight that bit of incompetence when I get back to Canada this month.


----------

